# What is it about your fursona that distinguishes it from the thousands of others?



## Zhael (Jul 28, 2009)

I see a lot of fursonas, but there are so many that are either bland or overplayed; nothing that makes it different from others.  A lot of arctic foxes, a lot of wolves, etc., but who has really developed their fursona?
For example:

Visual:
I've seen a few black wolves around, and many wolves in general, but my appearance as Zhael reflects who I am. I am dark and surly at times, and I lack a lot of color in my skin and clothing when I am not thrilled or genuinely happy, but my wolf self has been known to grow visible blue and red stripes on my fur when I am actually happy, which is similar to myself.

Physical Attributes:
Zhael is out of shape, and is incredibly slender.  While I myself am not out of shape, nor am I _incredibly_ slender, but I know based on my current lifestyle, I will be like that at one point; it's me on the inside just waiting those couple years for me to be like that, so it's both what I am and what I do not want to become.  

Emotional Attributes:
Emotionally, I can cover up anything in real life with the exception of guilt, but I am incredibly emotional when I don't have to face people, while Zhael does not become as emotional, but displays it in public.  I see him (being my wolven self) as the ultimatum I yearn to come to so I don't become either an emotional shut in or the polar opposite of such.



So, what really makes your fursona different from the rest of those out there?
(my initial statement is just what I see, not to be offensive at all)


----------



## Roukeny (Jul 28, 2009)

Nothing?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

Visual: He's an oryx, not a fox.
Physical: Sure his room's full of exercize machines, but he's not all that strong. He's annorexic and relies mostly on speed and intellegence.
Emotional: Aspergers. Nuff said.


----------



## X (Jul 28, 2009)

i can explode at will and then reform unharmed? or has that been done yet?


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2009)

He's a dirty hipster....oh wait that's all shiba inus.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

X said:


> i can explode at will and then reform unharmed? or has that been done yet?


 I worship you.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jul 28, 2009)

Visual: I haven't found many ragdoll cats in the fandom nor with markings like my own fursona, which is actually based off of real ragdoll cat pictures for the fur part of it and the eyes. Nevermind that the suit, jacket, and fedora combo seems unfortunately out of use.

Physical: She is based on my real appearance. I'm serious when I say this, there are not enough fursonas in the world with honesty in terms of what the creator is really like. That being said, she's short, stout, broad, and fat. I did in fact choose the ragdoll cat breed for the sheer factor of fluff and obesity that is common in those breeds. Not to mention, FLOOF.

Emotional: My fursona is a pacifist, happy, and good natured and friendly, like I am. She has a certain humble quietness in the presence of others where she does not need to talk, like an observer. Not edgy, not trying to prove anything, really.
The point of this becomes where I tie my real life struggle with alcoholism into my fursona, sharing opinions on something that has affected me deeply in real life but it's not, what you might say, a "rape as a back story" type of deal. On an emotional level, my fursona also exists with the same troubles I do to be close to myself, and to prove the hardships of life being overcome, not immaturely acted out in a violent and edgy manner.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 29, 2009)

1. He is a purebred bat but with no wings
2. He has no pupils and senses everything through touch
3. He is black but has blue ears
4. He has special gloves he always wears.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2009)

Roose is alien:

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg

So, though he is a mammal by definition, taxonomically speaking, he has no relation to any terrestrial creature...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing really. He's still in the works of being distinguished from the rest of the fat raccoons out there. =/

I guess a white T-shirt with a big red maple leaf on the front while wearing an unbuttoned red shirt isn't unique enough? :razz:



Takumi_L said:


> He's a dirty hipster.... who secretly wears diapers.



Fix'd. X3


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 29, 2009)

You NEVA see my eyes.may sometimes. aren't too many English sheep dog


----------



## Asswings (Jul 29, 2009)

Asswings. :V


And anklewings.
And armwings.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 29, 2009)

Pssh. Hell, I don't know what people have and haven't done.

*Some guesses:*

- Cat-bat mix.

- She has no fur on the majority of her body (she just has this indigo blue-gray type skin, with black fur on certain areas, like ears / tail / hands).

- I made her a pair of plausible sunglasses for animal heads, instead of them just floating there and defying physics.

- She has human-shaped hands, but retractable fingernail-like claws, with soft "pawpad" skin patches on the underside of her fingers and palm.

- Pretty much everything besides her species and coloration corresponds with my RL self, physically, mentally, and historically.

- She hates porn.

- She hates being naked.

- She doesn't have 89748754 MAJYKUL POWARS OV DYOOM!!! She can just fly, and see well at night (to follow her animal species' respective traits).


----------



## Shindo (Jul 29, 2009)

SPECKLEZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 29, 2009)

He's the only fox anthro with a Tardis.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 29, 2009)

The fact it's an Red wolf...
Ain't seen one of those yet...


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine had skitzophrenia and pulled himself out of it


----------



## TexasRed (Jul 29, 2009)

The thing that makes my fursona different from other fursonas is Me. There is no other person with my fursona, and no other fursona with me. 

It may seem a cop out, but that's the way it is.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 29, 2009)

FUCK YOU I'M A PARARESCUE!

Wait, that doesn't make sense. Oh well.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Jul 29, 2009)

Dash is the only Black Wolf to have existed as a feral wolf in a post apocalyptic northern frozen wasteland and died by falling into a freezing river, and his remains to be found frozen year later and brought back with current tech and anthromorphed (Forcivally and quickly evolved), imagine waking up after death as something else (sort of) with a more advanced mind, and be expected to fight for them


----------



## Seas (Jul 29, 2009)

My fursona is of an unique species of my creation, so that basically distinguishes him from the majority....although there are some species which somewhat resemble his by looks, but anyway, I don't mind my fursona looking kindof weird compared to most anthros (by not having any human features for example, but an intelligence level what a technologically advanced alien race would assume).


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

mine has a tie, ive seen a couple with ties, but not many


----------



## Yain (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing really special, just your run of the mill, time traveling, black leather hat wearing, trench coat wearing brown rat who appreciates  swing music.


----------



## Koray (Jul 29, 2009)

not many have his fur colour...
I still need an anthro version x_x


----------



## selkie (Jul 29, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> He's the only fox anthro with a Tardis.



Amazing. Doctor Who was one of my favorite shows. :>


Miiiiiiiiineeee... Eh, she's too new to really be different. I'm still working on it.


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 29, 2009)

Julian said:


> Not to mention, FLOOF.


 
OHGAWD _I_ said that. XD

Uh, my claws can lengthen to a foot long and I can solidify my shadow.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

My fursona blends in with the 1000s of others, that's what makes him different.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

DashGenopeak said:


> imagine waking up after death as something else (sort of) with a more advanced mind, and be expected to fight for them


 I take it you're an aetheist.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 29, 2009)

Shape-shifter, baby~  I can be as unique as I want to, anytime I want to.


----------



## DJLab (Jul 29, 2009)

Um...
I choose a Labrador so not much one can do with fur colour/special markings and he has no OMG LOOK I HAS WINGS  I do make several different outfits if you look in my sketch book.

I gave up on originality after trying about 4 previous fursonas:
a cat, a raccoon, an opossum (manicou is what call it in Trinidad) and, which I am very ashamed to say, I had a husky with wings. Freaking wings (drawings of that period are burnt except for one for the lol's)


----------



## Fluory (Jul 29, 2009)

Neon markings on a black caracal. How badass can you get. Oh, also, my 'sona is a girl.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Fluory said:


> Neon markings on a black caracal. How badass can you get. Oh, also, my 'sona is a girl.


 The colors are just plain epic!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2009)

That no one besides me here is a chipmunk. Because people cease to be otiginal and choose either a wolf or fox as their fursona.


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

Unlike other fennec foxes, *I* can speak with an English accent.


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Unlike other fennec foxes, *I* can speak with an English accent.



Cary Elwes in Robin Hood: Men in Tights?


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Cary Elwes in Robin Hood: Men in Tights?



Not obscure at all, I know. :c


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Not obscure at all, I know. :c



Obscurity is for those who either want to seem smart or genuinely have something wrong with them 

Then again, I'm the latter...


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Obscurity is for those who either want to seem smart or genuinely have something wrong with them
> 
> Then again, I'm the latter...


 Then I guess obscurity is for me. I'm smart and have something genuinely wrong with me.


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Then I guess obscurity is for me. I'm smart and have something genuinely wrong with me.



How can I be as cool as you


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> How can I be as cool as you


 Die and hope for the best that when you reincarnate, you'll pick up some Aspergers along teh way.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine is more of a reflection of myself in a purest view. Focusing on the flaws and quirks that are honestly showing and throwing aside the other features.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 29, 2009)

Most fursonas are either from the modern day or are fantasy creatures.  The few sci-fi fursonas are typically something from a Star Trek like setting where they spend their time having adventures & going from world to world.

My fursona, on the other hand is from a more realistic cyberpunk-like setting.  He's an android dragon, which is a combination I've rarely come across.

As for what sets him apart from the 1 or 2 other android dragons I've seen: 



He's a human-turned android.  He died of old age just after the start of the 22nd century.  His memories were downloaded into an android dragon body in a technological form of reincarnation.
He can fly w/o using his wings b/c of billions of muon thrusters built into his skeleton. This allows him to fly both in air and space.
He can teleport at will, even over interstellar distances.
He has both reactive self-healing plasma armor and a cloaking device built into his scales.  This makes him impervious to small arms fire and light-based attacks (when the cloaking device is active, of course.)

And, most of all:

He's not a warrior.  For some reason, over half of the furries I've talked to have fursonas that are designed to survive World War III.  They're armed to the teeth!  Telnac has no weapons or military training or martial arts skills.  His teeth aren't even sharp!  

His armor is for purely practical purposes: micro-meteorite hits in space can kill as surely as a bullet.  Larger obstacles can be detected & avoided, but even with 22nd century sensors he can't detect an object the size of a grain of sand until it's too late.

The cloaking device, on the hand, is just gravy.  The sight of a 10m long dragon is a bit intimidating, even in a world where most humans are cyborgs and androids outnumber humans.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 29, 2009)

Visual:
Blue reptile thing. She's not meant to be particularly unique looking, aside from the tentacles of her anti-rape tentacle monster that lives in her.

Physical Attributes:
Chubby as a human, a more roundish figure as a reptile thingie

Emotional Attributes:
Malevolent wish granter.


----------



## Getter Emperor (Jul 29, 2009)

Do robot's count?

If so then im a freaking giant robot, the size of Mars.

Nuff said.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Telnac said:


> He can fly w/o using his wings b/c of billions of muon thrusters built into his skeleton. This allows him to fly both in air and space.
> He can teleport at will, even over interstellar distances.
> He has both reactive self-healing plasma armor and a cloaking device built into his scales. This makes him impervious to small arms fire and light-based attacks (when the cloaking device is active, of course.)


 Mary Sue much?


----------



## Ratte (Jul 29, 2009)

It's not a fox or a wolf.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 29, 2009)

I have yet to see another creature come close to my species...


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a sentient artificially intelligent program, I've yet to see another like myself.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Mary Sue much?


Who?

[Edit, after consulting Wikipedia]
Ah.  Yes, isn't that what a fursona's all about?  Telnac's very much what I would like to be if I could create myself in an ideal form, place & time.

When I write fanfic, I like writing tragedy so my characters are hardly idealized versions of anyone.  Quite the contrary, I generally pick a couple of traits that are generally considered admirable and use them as the plot device that ends up getting the main character into trouble.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm part marshmallow =3

And I adhere to the pembroke welsh corgi breed standard, so I don't really have any human features.

Though I'm thinking of making a keeshond/smore version.


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Ah.  Yes, isn't that what a fursona's all about?  Telnac's very much what I would like to be if I could create myself in an ideal form, place & time.



That's all grand and all, and it's fun to fantasize, unless you're writing stories around this character or using him to RP. Then it's just lazy and annoying.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> That's all grand and all, and it's fun to fantasize, unless you're writing stories around this character or using him to RP. Then it's just lazy and annoying.


Yeah, I can see that.  And no, I don't use this character to RP.

When I play RPGs, I like to role-play characters that are polar opposites of myself.  It's fun to play a character who carries around a bag of shit to throw at enemies.

When I'm running a campaign, my NPCs have pretty muted personalities (unless they're a villain.)  Otherwise, they're just annoying to the players.  I hate it when a GM has the NPC who's good at everything and always knows the way to solve any riddle.  Ugh.  It just makes me want to rip up my character & tell the GM to have fun playing the game by himself.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Who?
> 
> [Edit, after consulting Wikipedia]
> Ah. Yes, isn't that what a fursona's all about? Telnac's very much what I would like to be if I could create myself in an ideal form, place & time.
> ...


 Yeah, me too. I see what you mean.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 30, 2009)

> What is it about your fursona that distinguishes it from the thousands of others?



Not having one in the first place.
(evilgrin)

---PCJ


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 30, 2009)

I can spray over my back while doing a handstand.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 30, 2009)

RailRide said:


> Not having one in the first place.
> (evilgrin)
> 
> ---PCJ



No, I'm sure there are plenty of people out there that don't have fursona's, either =3


----------



## tox-foxx (Jul 31, 2009)

Nothing, really.
I actually chose her markings to be fairly plain on purpose.
I don't look all that interesting or unique in real life.


----------



## Riptor (Jul 31, 2009)

Visual:

- He's a raptor!
- He has a mohawk!
- Sometimes he wears a leather jacket!

Physical:

- He's a tad chubby from all that Mexican food. Doesn't slow him down much, though.
- He constantly makes sure his claws are manicured and dull.

Emotional:

- Has no interest in sex.
- Actually finds humans pretty attractive. (Not QUITE as much as a nice vixen, though.)
- Would much rather be playing video games than stopping that little girl from cutting the town in half with a giant buzzsaw.
- Surprisingly wussy for a raptor.


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice format Riptor, I shall steaallllss it.

Visual: 
- Is an ocelot, but... has no spots x)
- Black sclera
- Spade sign on back of ankles
- General colouring and marking

Otherwise:
- Has a pentient for cards, but can't do any tricks but shuffle, and doesn't know how to play most games
- Picks up random found objects to put on necklace with dogtag (haha.. she's a feline )


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 31, 2009)

My 4 fursonas are the most dominant parts of my psyche, and since they all represent 1 part and nothing else, they have very automatic personalities, but they can still think. It's just that they tend to start from 1 base emotion in everything, then work their way up.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm a grey goat with pink hair, which is made of cotton candy.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 31, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I'm a grey goat with pink hair, which is made of cotton candy.



I'm made of marshmallow, we should be friends =3


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm opening a chocolate shop. We should all be friends!


----------



## kingdomjacko (Aug 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm made of marshmallow, we should be friends =3


 wants to eat you both *drools*


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm made of marshmallow, we should be friends =3




Oh yes  Let's be friends!!


For reals ;; IM me sometime!


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 1, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Most fursonas are either from the modern day or are fantasy creatures.  The few sci-fi fursonas are typically something from a Star Trek like setting where they spend their time having adventures & going from world to world.



Well, mine is sci-fi, but he rarely goes planet to planet without a reason.



Telnac said:


> He's not a warrior.  For some reason, over half of the furries I've talked to have fursonas that are designed to survive World War III.



Mine survived my World War Three without even trying too hard.


----------



## BounceVulture (Aug 1, 2009)

Visual: Mine's a King Vulture. I guess being a bird sets me apart from most. Style-wise, I've always been drawn to the more realistic, so her markings are of the usual King Vulture style. 

Physical: She's based on myself. Height weight proportionate but I'd say far from the ideal. Part of the reason I chose the King Vulture was for the sheer weirdness of their color scheme. Its blaring but somehow, natural. Also, I'm a big fan of fluff, and the wonderful 'fur collar' on the King Vulture is pretty snazzy.

Emotionally: She's pretty average. Just a laid-back bucket of feathers with an odd sense of humor.


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 1, 2009)

i love the outdoors! i hate wearing shoes (only wears them when i have to) shirts arent rlly my thing either and i love to wear shorts


----------



## Telnac (Aug 1, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Well, mine is sci-fi, but he rarely goes planet to planet without a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine survived my World War Three without even trying too hard.


Sweet!  Will have to read more when I find the time!


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

Coyotes are not very common in fandom, but the majority of them seem to be well-liked. I combine model rocketry with fursuiting, thus promoting both. My character can vocalize. The voice is supposed to be cultured, but comes off as English because the headpiece causes me to distort it. Mr. Coyote is a model rocketry expert.
He builds them, flies them, and--sometimes--he retrieves them.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

You don't see many Alsatians (German Shepherds) in the fandom, and the ones you do see are usually associated with the military or the police force (as mine is).  But you don't often see a Hardstyle EDM Melbourne Shuffling German Shepherd, do you?!^^


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 30, 2009)

It's has been originally created from the after memories of a human.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2009)

Well. He's a dire wolf, that alone makes him unique enough...And being the last pure one. 

Visual: He's visually rather plain, wears a loincloth, or nothing at all. Plus, a sternum piercing, often used as a means of leashing, but has no original intended purpose, other then being a piercing.

Physical Attributes: Muscular, and lean, so no veiny grossness, but still visually fearsome, as well as being about three meters tall. One ear partially bitten off, and mismatched (green/white) eyes colours. Doesn't use one style of walking; could use all four legs, back legs, or be hunched over, or anywhere in between. 

Emotional Attributes: Detached for the most part, hateful, and bitter. Easy to get along with, despite his negative attitude, and doesn't really push his negativity on others, unless they ask.

(Though the 'dire wolf' part pretty much takes the cake)


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 31, 2009)

- Uhm.....Naga? Ball python? You don't see many snakes, nevermind snakes with humanoid torsos XD
- Sexually ambiguous. I know which, but no one else ever will.
- S/he isn't modern in the slightest. I know a lot of people put their characters in the distant past. Mavain, on the other hand, is from modern times, but just doesn't realize what's going on in the world outside his neck of the woods. Imagine taking a tribesman from Venezuela or something to NYC. 
- He's deaf, although that's just from species characteristics.
- Natural markings! -le gasp-

I admit, I was on the bandwagon for a while. i had a blue wolf with freaky markings XD No more, thanks.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 1, 2009)

Visual: No anime features--Vatz looks totally photorealistic and actually wears clothes.

Phsyical: Slim and muscular (not frickin' Chuck Norris). Has scars on his chest (irregulary shaped, not X's) and one on his neck. Also has a small part of his left ear missing (the result of a near-headshot). 

Emotional: Militarized, smart, cool-headed, can be very pissed off when he's insulted or someone mentions something. Misses his girlfriend and is trying to find to her (both crashed on earth).

Backstory: (will post this later).


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 1, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Because people cease to be otiginal and choose either a wolf or fox as their fursona.


I've never seen anyone with a transspecual fursona, so hopefully mine is at least somewhat original.


----------



## Hyasinth (Sep 2, 2009)

Yain said:


> Nothing really special, just your run of the mill, time traveling, black leather hat wearing, trench coat wearing brown rat who appreciates  swing music.



A rat! Yay. I love rats.

I actually have two. They're both pretty chimeric, one's just moreso than the other.

One http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2119877/
-is a hybrid between three species: jackal, avian, and bicorn (a double horn unicorn)
-is also tri-colored (I'm not counting the white as their species always has white)

the other http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2730673 on the left
-is a serious chimera. snow leopard, fox, fish, ram, otter (you'll see more in his feet), avian, reptile (along his back and the backs of his arms and legs there's scales)
-has a bright without being painful color scheme.


----------



## HavokHusky (Sep 2, 2009)

the hip markings on mine.
same as my tattoos
that are also unique to me since i designed one of them lol


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 2, 2009)

My fursona's about as generic as it can get. I really don't care, actually. Blending into a crowd is the best way to avoid being spotted with any ease.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 2, 2009)

this one has an upside-down black mark on his muzz
my hyena has purple colored spines as well as a mohawk


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine has a 2.5 cm scar on the right cheek, and a 11 cm one on the right feet


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 2, 2009)

Everyone has had scars once in awhile in the great furry crowd.

My character I try to keep true to the old Kitsune ways, so I wear a big red kimon frill on my neck with a glowing green orb on the front.  That and my very black fox mask over ym face and pointed ears are distinguishable from ym very long and stringy hair.  I would say not many people incoprorate masks into their characters.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Everyone has had scars once in awhile in the great furry crowd.
> 
> My character I try to keep true to the old Kitsune ways, so I wear a big red kimon frill on my neck with a glowing green orb on the front.  That and my very black fox mask over ym face and pointed ears are distinguishable from ym very long and stringy hair.  I would say not many people incoprorate masks into their characters.



True, but those scars arent only on my fursona, they're also on me.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 2, 2009)

What happened to you? Hget cut by a katana?  I think why alot of characters use scars is because of an underlying mannerism of fiukushu, or revenge in English.  I wear a mask mostly because I dont want anyone to see who I really am.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Almost got my face ripped off by a wild dog when I was 5 years old.  Stepped on an infected nail when I was 8.  Those are the scars


----------



## Barak (Sep 3, 2009)

My fursona Share some Trait With me,like the Scar,the Missing Fur,I was Burned a 3e Degree,When my house Was Burning.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Ouch, that sucks


----------



## Jack (Sep 3, 2009)

I designed him to be as individual as possible.
(see profile picture)

he is alone in his simplicity.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Sep 3, 2009)

Nada. Not a thing. Zilch. Sweet FA.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2009)

Shenzi: Not many plain-colored yenas with glasses, last I heard.
Devin: She's a corgi. C'mon now.

I still don't know what my male character will be >.>


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

Well its a black and white cougar? i dont know if there are but ive never seen one around.

Visual: Hes a B & W cougar, also has 2 white X marks on his forearms..

Physical: His build is exactly (if not similar) to my own.

Other: What happens in my life somehow affects his on the same scale.


----------



## Purnip (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm completely unoriginal here. Just a brown bat wearing a towel with a hole in it and a jumper. xD


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 3, 2009)

Well... Huh. Well, mine has a white mark between his eyes. And he's a raven. Ya don't meet many of them, do you? :-/


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah we do.  I personally think most characters look the sma eat first until you get to know their authors better, then they seem to take a character all of their own.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot to add that Devin (the corgi) thinks she's a cat. That's pretty charming.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 4, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> What happened to you? Hget cut by a katana? I think why alot of characters use scars is because of an underlying mannerism of fiukushu, or revenge in English. I wear a mask mostly because I dont want anyone to see who I really am.


 

My fursona's scars are the result of a very, very violent life over the course of ten years of training in the most desolate environments known (deserts, nuclear wastelands, deep space, and others) and eight years of military service. Anyone else here have scars near their jugular veins? 
...
Or a scarred mentality due to seeing someone you don't even know--yet still know that they are a living person with goals, ambitions, and fears--get blown to pieces because _of your fucking weapon_ that _you _fired at them. If you've ever met any war veterans, or if you are one yourself, then you will know what I'm speaking of.


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> What happened to you? Hget cut by a katana?



Because 97% of fursonas' swords are katana.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> Because 97% of fursonas' swords are katana.


 

Vatz (The Fursona) has a sword much like a katana, but it's made in a much more modern fashion and is actually used as a ceremonial officers' sword--but that doesn't mean it can't kill people. He's used it thousands of times.


----------



## Aden (Sep 5, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Vatz (The Fursona) has a sword much like a katana, but it's made in a much more modern fashion and is actually used as a ceremonial officers' sword--but that doesn't mean it can't kill people. He's used it thousands of times.



I am so happy for him. c:


----------



## Sylas (Sep 5, 2009)

Not a damn thing really, 'cept for maybe the dead eye...


----------



## Vatz (Sep 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> I am so happy for him. c:


 

Happy for him because he's killed hundreds of thousands of people? Or happy for him because he just so happens to have a sword? I'm happy for him too, but mainly because he's my pride and joy (I've spent years working on him and his girlfriend).


----------



## Ziff (Sep 5, 2009)

NOTHING! :3


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Ziff said:


> NOTHING! :3


 
*Pats Ziff on the back*
Good for you


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

hes a anthro wolf with pure silver fur that changes color depending on what hes feeling and thats about it oh and if you look directly into his eyes youll go insane


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

I dunno I think its just my fursona's personality
Hes an emotional fag :U

Besides hes get a bitchin scarf and earring


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 6, 2009)

Nothing too particular. He's a thylacine, of which I haven't seen many, but there's not enough detail to make him completely unique just yet, as I'm still developing him.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine's a werecat instead of a werewolf,he's got a mid-form so like partial feline but also a full feline form,he's an Assassin,swordmaster,marksman,altogether warrior and the official name for this breed would be a Hellcat...a Soul hunter,like the grim reaper.


----------



## GoodEats (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't see many jackalopes running around here.
Even if there were, my jackalope is red with black markings and a white tail and chest xD
If I need more.. His ears are drooped rather than erect and they are long rather than short xD.. Not to mention his stripe that is dyed into his hair ^_^
Oh! And he's mine... All mine.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Never heard of jackalopes. o.-


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine is one of the few with an afro :3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Afro jackalope,that sounds like a nice name for a new sitcom.


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I'm a stoat, I've not seen another yet. the closest was an otter. But then if there are other stoats it's my single piece of cloth joined jacket and cape seen in my avvi. that sets me apart visually.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

What is a stoat o.o


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Afro jackalope,that sounds like a nice name for a new sitcom.


 
afro jackalope? o.0;


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> What is a stoat o.o



Stoats are of the otter species, small critters that stay on the land. Here's link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoat


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Nightstorm said:


> Stoats are of the otter species, small critters that stay on the land. Here's link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoat


 
Ah,there is many species i have yet to discover.


----------

